#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > The Family Room >  >  I'm a (knackered) father.

## armstrong

Thursday morning my wife started getting contractions so while i was waking up she managed to clean the entire house before she decided it was time to go to the hospital. 

The birth was probably the most horrific thing I have ever experienced. 0 meds to kill the pain my wife pushed and screamed her way through the birth. The baby was having trouble coming out. With the doc at the important end and a nurse practically on top of my wife pushing her stomach like she's giving cpr it was not a nice thing to watch, especially as i'd since been moved from 'head stroker/hand crusher' to further away to give room for all the 'tools'.

We stayed the night which was super uncomfortable on a crappy faux leather couch that bare skin sticks to (the wife got a bed of course) and 2 hour routine nurse visits didn't help.

I followed the baby to the nursery while the wife recovered.   The nurse later told my wife that the baby didn't cry at all but the husband coudn't stop.  (bloody grass) :bananaman:

----------


## misskit

Congratulations, new daddy! That's a fine looking baby. Boy or girl?

----------


## Necron99

Congratulations.

^ Yes, you left out the important bit, or are you not going to force a role on it?

Looks a bit like the pug. Sure you're the father?  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Looks a bit like the pug.


All new born look like Winston Churchill.

Congratulations.

----------


## Jesus Jones

Congrats.

----------


## cyrille

looks adorable, po.

congrats.

typical that they gave the best bed to the thai.  :Wink: 

not long now until camel toe puts his photo shop skills to the test.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yasojack

congrats expect being knackered more in the coming months. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Woohoo! Happy days dad!

----------


## chassamui

Congratulations to you both.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> congrats expect being knackered more in the coming months.


Correct Yaso. Its been years now for me and things are getting worse

----------


## somtamslap

Well done, Eddie...

I shall send gifts of Terry's All Gold, Frankenstein, and Grrrrr.

----------


## Iceman123

Congrats and all the best to all three of you

----------


## Tickiteboo

Congrats to you and your wife Armstrong, is this your first?

Wonderful experience, . I can remember my first (20 years ago), like it was yesterday.

I blubbed too when I got home.

----------


## palexxxx

Congratulations armstrong,  hope all is well for all of you.

----------


## Mr Lick

Earth to 'Knackered father'. Earth to 'Knackered father'

''She only bloody done it''  :Smile: 

Great times ahead mate, make the most of the early years, congrats  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Salutations and congrats, Armstrong...! :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The wife used to sit at the end of the bed after sex and cry, because it was to big, now after 2 kids I do the same.

----------


## nidhogg

Congrats mate.  Life will never be the same again. Trust me on this........





......but its worth it.

----------


## patsycat

What's up with you lot?  Babies everywhere.  SteveFarang's wife just had one in the Construction Thread..

Congratulations!!

----------


## kingwilly

> Congrats mate.  Life will never be the same again. Trust me on this........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......but its worth it.


Absolutely true, even if it does sound cliché.

----------


## Pragmatic

> What's up with you lot? Babies everywhere. SteveFarang's wife just had one in the Construction Thread..


9 months ago was the rain season. Bit like our winters. Nothing to do but have an early night.

----------


## aging one

You think you are knackered now, dude its just beginning. But what a ride Enjoy and dont complain I did it with twins.

Its going to be like this.

You aint seen nothing yet..... and she looked at me with those big brown eyes and said............ :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> I did it with twins.


Really?

Wow, I never knew.

----------


## toslti

Well done both!!

----------


## Bogon

Well done armstrong.

You missed out some important info, like sex, name and favourite football team.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Congrats, armstrong...It's a boy!...

----------


## Yemen

Congrats. Life will change, but enjoy as one of the best things a guy can do.

----------


## Jofrey

congrats po.

----------


## TonyBKK

Congratulations!!! Friendly piece of advice from a father of 3: earplugs!!!

----------


## charleyboy

Well done Armstrong!

----------


## armstrong

> Boy or girl?


oops.  a girl.   Jensuda when she's been really naughty.  Jenny the rest of the time..




> I shall send gifts of Terry's All Gold, Frankenstein, and Grrrrr.


haha.    I'd just watched Bottom Live 2 pissed at 3am the day we went to the hospital  :St George: 




> is this your first?


yes ..and last.   no way am i doing that again.

----------


## armstrong

> .It's a boy!...


she can be if she wants but i'm pretty sure that's a vagina i saw.

----------


## aging one

> Jensuda when she's been really naughty. Jenny the rest of the time..


55555555555555 How bad could she have been in 3 days?

----------


## armstrong

> 55555555555555 How bad could she have been in 3 days?


she's been great so far.   so i've been calling her Jenny  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Just enjoy mate, memories you will never forget.

----------


## Bettyboo

Well done, Armstrong, looks just like you...  :Smile:  All the best...

----------


## Roobarb

Well done Armstrong.  It's a weird thing suddenly realising that you are responsible for this little girl's well being. 

Word of advice from one father to another.  Make a play of changing nappies and screwing it up early on.  After a few months the baby will go from milk to solids and, well, the tail end is not a place to be at that time.

----------


## armstrong

i am just about to heroically walk the dog while she changes the nappy.  

i offered to swap but she's all stitched up and cant walk very far... shame...  :rofl:

----------


## armstrong

actually that was 2 whiskys ago.   the dog looks pissed off but the wife is still upstairs and hasnt noticed..

----------


## Roobarb

There we go, you've already adapted brilliantly to fatherhood.

Giving the mother the opportunity to bond with her baby is very important I feel.  One of the great things about having kids is that as husbands we sink low on the list of things that 'need' attention.  Baby, self, dog, family (extended, so long as they are interested in baby stuff) then, possibly, husband.  

Best not to get too involved.  Stick your feet up, pour yourself another dram and enjoy your relegated status...  :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Jensuda is a great name...Congrats again...

----------


## grasshopper

Got your eyes, has it? 
 :Smile: 

If you get saddled with a nappy change - remember! Breathe through your mouth, NOT THE NOSE!

----------


## armstrong

3 months old tomorrow.   She's got my big ears and ability to cry at the drop of a hat and she has her moms allergies to.. well.. everything.    

Most of my internet pissing about is now done stood up with a baby in a sling carrier,   so it's good for the leg strength.  if not so much for the state of my feet..

----------


## Pragmatic

> she's been great so far. so i've been calling her Jenny


Congratulations mate. Never been a lover of nicknames myself but I like the name 'Jenny' over Jensuda. Just my opinion. :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Lovely pics po.

A proper ray of sunshine.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

i missed this thread, a belated congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Congratulations Armstrong, wish you and your wife and baby all the best.

----------


## Latindancer

Cute kid, Armstrong.

If you expose her to allergens early in life, she may well be relatively ok later. There's a small window of opportunity (I think).
And I have read that having a dog in the house is good for her in that way too.

----------


## Bower

Belated congratulations from me too. Well done Sir.

----------


## armstrong

thankyou, everyone.    :St George:

----------


## Looper

Looks like an alien in that 1st photo!

Congrats Armstrong

 :beer:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> i missed this thread, a belated congratulations


As did I and I wish you the same.

When you've done it all - have kids and do it all again  :Smile: 

Chok dee to you and the family.

----------


## kingwilly

She's gorgeous!

----------


## armstrong

well she's only fucking 1 years old next month.  

crazy to think i've barely had a decent nights kip for a year. knackered does not fucking cover it.    :rofl: 

anyway,  cheap excuse for some pics..

'er and the dog have bonded well, she loves him,  he puts up with her or goes to sleep under the sofa..




she quite likes seeing the sights of Bangkok,




or chilling in Hua Hin




but most of the time we just chill at home with a good (upside down) book




and a refreshing beverage.

----------


## patsycat

Lovely!!  I see the dog's put his beer on an high shelf away from little fingers.

----------


## Looper

Good job armstrong!












...still looks a bit like an alien in the red shirt pic

----------


## Necron99

She's a beautiful doll Armstrong, enjoy the next 20 year of hell....



Glad she grew out of that "pug" stage, people were starting to talk.

----------


## Iceman123

Great pics Armstrong - she is a little beauty.

----------


## peterpan

Congrads mate, little girls are the best, when my two where born people(men) would say girl what a pity and I felt like punching them, girls are the best, easier to mange for now, they can help their mum and better to have around, I am 67 so not exactly long on tolerance but my daughters are a god send for mum and I, help around the house, do their own washing and ironing. I am sure AO will agree,

----------


## kingwilly

Sleep? What's that. You ain't gonna sleep properly for the next 20; years. Congrats on her .birthday

----------


## Chittychangchang

Happy birthday and congratulations.

You get used to being tired.

My daughter is the best of the bunch, although i'd never tell the boys that.

Enjoy.

----------


## BaitongBoy

April 17th is the big day, armstrong?...Wonderful pics, indeed...

----------


## Bogon

Nice pic...



From my investigation skills, I'm sure this was taken at Hippopotamus at Mega Bang Na and that you only went there because they give out free balloons to the little'uns.  :Smile: 

Bogon Tip #342

Next door at the Bistro place they were doing Buy 2 get 1 on Guinness (around 3 pints for 500 baht) and Carl's Jr on the other side do a BOGOF on the burgers on a Friday that is not advertised in store, but you can find it on Facebook.

----------


## armstrong

> From my investigation skills, I'm sure this was taken at Hippopotamus at Mega Bang Na and that you only went there because they give out free balloons to the little'uns.


correct  :Smile: .   we love it there.  so baby friendly.

----------


## armstrong

> April 17th is the big day, armstrong?


yeah, i'm a bit early,  over excited  :bananaman:

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Good for you...I remember the days with my daughter...Hers is next month, as well...

----------


## Loy Toy

A lovely daughter and a great selection of canine.

You have done well for yourself mate.

----------

